

Don’t Play with the Odds: How the Birthday Paradox Hit Us While Coding Solid - thibautdavoult
http://blog.getsolid.io/birthday-paradox-coding-solid/?utm_source=hn&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=bdaypb

======
ColinWright
I wrote about this some time ago[0] and submitted it here on HN[1], where
there was an interesting discussion. That article includes a complete
derivation[2] that's simply quoted in this submission.

[0]
[http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/TheBirthdayParadox.html?HN-201...](http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/TheBirthdayParadox.html?HN-20150513)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4753014](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4753014)

[2]
[http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/TheBirthdayParadox.html#toc_na...](http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/TheBirthdayParadox.html#toc_name002)

